# Illustrator Brushes in Photoshop benutzen?



## aurina (12. März 2009)

Hallo,
bin grade dabei mich hobbymäßig in photoshop und den illustrator einzuarbeite.

Da ich gerne brushes selbst erstellen wollte habe ich mich ein bischen schlau gemacht und angefangen mit Pfaden die jeweiligen Formen zu erstellen....soweit so gut...;-)
jetzt habe ich aber das "Problem" das ich meine eigenen mit dem illustrator erstellten brushes auch in Photoshop verwenden möchte, weiss aber nicht wie und wo ich sie speicher bzw. laden muss.
An Versionen habe ich Illustrator CS4 und Photoshop CS3...

Wer kann mir helfen?
thx im vorraus


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. April 2009)

Ansich mußt du die Vektorform nur per Copy and Paste in Photoshop einfügen.
Dannach kannste dann die Pinselspitze wie gewohnt erstellen.

Gruß


----------

